# Come faccio a non farmi taggare o a controllare i tag su Facebook?



## admin (4 Gennaio 2013)

Siete infastiditi dai troppi *tag *su *facebook*? Volete mantenere la vostra Privacy e *controllara/approvare i post*, le f*oto, gli eventi nei quali siete taggati *prima che appaiano sulle vostra bacheca e sul vostro *diario*? L'operazione è molto semplice.

Per far sì che tutti i *tag* vengano *controllati *da voi prima di essere pubblicati basta cliccare sulla rotellina della opzioni che compare in alto a destra di fianco al vostro nome, poi selezionare impostazioni sulla privacy. A questo punto si aprirà una nuova schermata all'interno della quale bisogna selezionare la quarta voce che compare a sinistra "*Diario e aggiunta tag*" . Scorrete le opzioni e posizionatevi seconda voce "Vuoi controllare i post in cui ti taggano gli amici prima che vengano visualizzati sul tuo diario?" Selezionare modifica e poi cliccare su Sì.

Adesso cliccate sulla terz'ultima voce:"Vuoi controllare i tag aggiunti dalle persone ai tuoi post prima che siano visibili su facebook?" e anche qui selezionate modifica e poi su Sì.

Avete finito. Da questo momento in poi, ogni *tag* aggiunto da un vostro amico richiederà la vostra *approvazione *prima di essere pubblicato sul diario e in bacheca

Guida Tag Facebook 2012 2013

*Altre guide su Facebook*

http://www.milanworld.net/facebook-come-faccio-proteggere-il-mio-account-vt890.html

http://www.milanworld.net/come-scoprire-chi-visita-il-tuo-profilo-facebook-vt2594.html

http://www.milanworld.net/come-facc...ioni-eventi-e-persone-su-facebook-vt2474.html

http://www.milanworld.net/come-faccio-cancellare-il-mio-account-facebook-vt2922.html


----------

